# Small Bee ID. Also this white flower...



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

Taking pictures in the 'hood and saw these very small bees. If I looked at them casually, I would say "sweat bee". But, looking closely, these look very much like small honeybees. Here's one on some red basil. The bee is about the size of a raisin.









Also, saw some later on a field of white flowers. I'm pretty sure this is the same species. This nearly always looks like a honey bee, but I caught this one with wings spread, showing a narrow waist. This was the only shot I got which looked dramatically *not* like a honeybee.









Speaking of which, does anyone know this flower? From a distance, the field looks like Queen Anne's Lace. And the drought has really hurt these plants... I think they are not blooming because of it, and they looked wilted and scorched.

Here's a picture of some open flowers. There are white buds on umbrells, which open to a small willow looking flower. The leaves are oval. I'm wondering if this will turn into honeybee food if we get some rain.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

The white field of flowers is Boneset, a type of Eupatorium. Bees love this fall season pollen plant.


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks Ruth. Last year, this pasture was a riot of white and yellow flowers (Goldenrod, and now I know "Boneset"). This year there was a good early blackberry flow here, and then 2 months of drought. We got 1/4th inch of rain today, so I'm still hoping for at least a little fall flow for my colonies.

Thanks!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

No rains yet. Going into 5th year now. 
Lucky you to have some rains finally. I have to 
irrigate my early blooming Loquat trees to get them blooming now.


----------



## BradC (Apr 4, 2015)

AvatarDad said:


> Thanks Ruth. Last year, this pasture was a riot of white and yellow flowers (Goldenrod, and now I know "Boneset"). This year there was a good early blackberry flow here, and then 2 months of drought. We got 1/4th inch of rain today, so I'm still hoping for at least a little fall flow for my colonies.
> 
> Thanks!



I agree! FINALLY some rain. Goldenrod is blooming as is kudzu. The lack of rain ruined my chances of having much darker honey from late spring flowers. Had a REAL good early flow though even with swarms. Feeding alot right now.


----------



## anthecologist (Sep 4, 2016)

The small bee in the second photo looks like _Lasioglossum _sp., a native sweat bee.


----------

